# Logging train



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

What do you do with extra motors and shells? Make MOW trains! I added a docksider to finish it.















Got these red/white diodes from France.























































Used a spare brass caboose on Riv frame, plastic shell on the MOW train.























This is the all brass caboose, came with a spare shell. 







I finished this recently, a lot of fun scratch building.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Very nice work. Good detail. Brass always makes for a great model.


----------



## sean Buick 76 (Sep 16, 2015)

I love it, keep us posted!:appl:


----------

